# Stupid question time.



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

I've got a small brick job, and traditionally I've used a gas axe or a wet saw for cuts.... But would it be possible (feasible) to put a (10") segmented diamond blade on an scms with dust collection to make the cuts? 
The product is Abbotsford stone, tumbled edge, and I just need to make the border cuts and a few field cuts around a down spout. 
I may just opt to run a 7 1/4" segmented on my worm drive but the dust and noise will be hell.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Whats an scms?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Sliding compound miter saw


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

asevereid said:


> I've got a small brick job, and traditionally I've used a gas axe or a wet saw for cuts.... But would it be possible (feasible) to put a (10") segmented diamond blade on an scms with dust collection to make the cuts?
> The product is Abbotsford stone, tumbled edge, and I just need to make the border cuts and a few field cuts around a down spout.
> I may just opt to run a 7 1/4" segmented on my worm drive but the dust and noise will be hell.


Why not use the wet cut saw? You already are familiar with it and apparently you have one = no added $
As the saying goes nothing is impossible. Myself I always use the correct tool for the job.
Not sure where your question is going?
Brick job but where asking about cutting stone?:blink:


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Abbotsford stone is a concrete paver. 
And I don't have a wet saw, Mr old employer used to.


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

Brick set? Will cut big cuts. Williams wonder/ brick snapper.


----------



## Gordon Forsyth (May 18, 2015)

Rent a chop saw? you mite destroy your miter saw by cutting brick on it even with diamond blade


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

why not just rent one ?
get the right tool for the job, no headaches that way..


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I wouldn't use the mitre saw unless it's a disposable one you don't care about. You can rent a quick cut for what...$40 a day with a water attachement


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

OK, thanks. 
I won't try the miter saw and will just stick to the worm drive.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I have the cheapo Hitachi miter saw I use for fireplaces. IT will pretty much ruin it for anything other then bricks, then eventually kill it off.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

For the cost of that blade you could rent a wet saw


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

asevereid said:


> Abbotsford stone is a concrete paver.
> And I don't have a wet saw, Mr old employer used to.


Just borrow your old employers wet saw? Or on the other hand if you see more like work in your future buy the tool you need to do the jobs you acquire. Then your prepared to meander in masonry?


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

14" metal/stone chop saw, By far the cheapest cutting tool made.

Use a weed sprayer if necessary for dust control and gfic outlet.

Friend of illegals and part timers everywhere.

"Oh what a tangled web we weave when we first practice to contract."


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

I used a sliding miter saw to cut some steel with a metal blade and melted the wires in the motor from sparks, a lesson to buy or rent the proper tool so you don't ruin one that isn't designed. I'd rent a saw to cut the pavers. Just add it to the bill.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

This is not my job, but one for the company I work for. 
They ended up sending the laborers to take care of a repair to the brick pad and retaining wall, but they screwed up. 
So now I'm here to fix it. All I need to cut are some of the field pieces that won't fit /have been broken after I re-lay the pad. I'm not able to rent or transport equipment for the job and thought I would just inquire here about an alternative method of cutting the brick. 
The thread is even titled "Stupid question..."
But, thanks for the responses, I appreciate it.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Mark the units, and take them to a working masonry saw...... pay a brickie twenty/fifty bucks to them on break....

decades ago, many moon lighters sneaked in early or late and "borrowed" the company saw....


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

put a diamond blade on a worm drive


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

dom-mas said:


> put a diamond blade on a worm drive


Done and done. 
It's working decent, but slow. I've got the dust mainly contained as well. 
Tomorrow I need to let my employers know that I'd they are going to keep taking jobs like this, that they'll need to consider all the tools we need to complete them.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Absolutely. It's crazy to take on a hardscaping job without a way to cut the units. just silly


----------

